# The corporations are outta control



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

One of the most frustrating experiences of my life has been setting up land line business service with AT & T and porting an 800 number from another carrier out of state on to the line. They have the world's worst automated phone system, complete with sound effects of typing on a keyboard to create the illusion a real person is helping you. Can't get the same person back, ever, and can't get the same story out of the next person. If it were not for having another line we are willing to share to have this 800 line temporarily forwarded to, our client would have not been available to its members for 3 weeks and counting now. I actually had to bang the phone on the desk a couple times today while the customer service rep was talking their corporate happy speak and ignoring our problem that they caused. Our bosses wife is at&t retiree so stays loyal to them. I hate them with a blue and purple passion.

Verizon isn't much better. DH got a new phone but the case was out of stock in that store. So they were going to ship it. Got not 1, not 2, but 3 different delivery dates that didn't happen. And they don't transfer contacts and such from old phone to new any more. They had complaints it took too long doncha know. So download this app and do it your own self.

So many of these giant companies just don't have a clue any more what service means. Why don't enough people complain to make them straighten up their act?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It is ALL out of control. I have a friend who has been admitted to the hospital THREE TIMES in a week because of bureaucratic horse feces. 

I am very frustrated, too.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

MO_cows said:


> One of the most frustrating experiences of my life has been setting up land line business service with AT & T and porting an 800 number from another carrier out of state on to the line. They have the world's worst automated phone system, complete with sound effects of typing on a keyboard to create the illusion a real person is helping you. Can't get the same person back, ever, and can't get the same story out of the next person. If it were not for having another line we are willing to share to have this 800 line temporarily forwarded to, our client would have not been available to its members for 3 weeks and counting now. I actually had to bang the phone on the desk a couple times today while the customer service rep was talking their corporate happy speak and ignoring our problem that they caused. Our bosses wife is at&t retiree so stays loyal to them. I hate them with a blue and purple passion.
> 
> Verizon isn't much better. DH got a new phone but the case was out of stock in that store. So they were going to ship it. Got not 1, not 2, but 3 different delivery dates that didn't happen. And they don't transfer contacts and such from old phone to new any more. They had complaints it took too long doncha know. So download this app and do it your own self.
> 
> So many of these giant companies just don't have a clue any more what service means. Why don't enough people complain to make them straighten up their act?


This really sounds like a tremendous opportunity. You should get together with some competent people and set up your own business to perform like it needs to be done. Consumers deserve much better!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Companies have automated everything they can think of and are always looking for more things to automate. I hate it. You can solve a problem in a few minutes if you get a person, or you can spend an hour or more on hold and using the automated attendant.

I always make a point of telling the person, when I get one, how long I have been on the phone, and that their automated attendant sucks. I also blast the automated attendant in any surveys I get. It matters to them when they hear this. You might not think it does, but it does,,,, sometimes.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

Customer service is dead, technology killed it as well as social interaction and civility. It has not helped that there is no tactile or real visual feedback from a remote computer making alterations -- is the light on ? that just means the bulbs working, no real indication that anything is happening.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

MO_cows said:


> So many of these giant companies just don't have a clue any more what service means. Why don't enough people complain to make them straighten up their act?


They think they are too big and important to be bothered with gnats like us. IBM thought the same thing when they made 9/10 of the computers sold in the United States.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

It happens at all levels of businesses. I was trying to be a nice guy and return a ladder that was shipped to me, even though the order had been cancelled and confirmed by the company. There records showed the purchase as cancelled and didn't want to believe I had received the ladder. I finally had to go with I'll keep it for free or I can return it. Makes no difference to me. They gave me a prepaid return label, but I still don't think they believe I have one of their ladders. (I doubt if this company is more than a few people).

I had to call my online bank 3 times before I finally got a clear explanation on how to deposit cash.

There were lots of other examples just from the last week. Service seems to be the worse in my memory. Even a company I buy from that usually is the picture of good service never returned 2 phone calls I made, looking for assistance before buying 2 of their products.

Something that happened a couple of months ago was laughable and stupid at the same time. I buy a lot of stuff at Lowes and it is almost always hard to find someone when you have questions or the product isn't where the store map says it is. I go in one day, and all the employees in the store are going up to customers asking if they can be of help. The cashiers made a big deal out of asking if I had received help from staff. This never happened before and never happened again. It was actually annoying having all these people ask if they could help when you knew most of them couldn't. The hardware section is one where they have huge turn over. I guess people that know hardware can make a lot more money working somewhere else.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> This really sounds like a tremendous opportunity. You should get together with some competent people and set up your own business to perform like it needs to be done. Consumers deserve much better!


Ya know, that's a great answer, but it's NOT the answer to everything on earth.

The complaint about AT&T is valid, it's rampant all over the country and that corporation got special privileges called a monopoly granted to them for over a 100 years in order for them to get to the size and power they are.
Now that they've reaped all the benefits, they are reneging on their obligations.
The answer isn't to "start a competing company" with my $1,000 bankroll, the answer is to put a boot in their butt like they deserve and demand they do the job they've already been paid to do.




MO_cows said:


> One of the most frustrating experiences of my life has been setting up land line business service with AT & T .
> 
> 
> So many of these giant companies just don't have a clue any more what service means. Why don't enough people complain to make them straighten up their act?



I am.
AT&T's CEO is named Stephenson, Randall I think, and whether he thinks I'm important enough to talk to or not, he's got a surprise coming for him this year.


This is his email........
[email protected]


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

I like the automated phone message, when your internet connection is down, "go online and click, help"



MoonRiver said:


> I had to call my online bank 3 times before I finally got a clear explanation on how to deposit cash.


LMAO !


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I wound up with two refrigerators from Sears a few years ago in a situation like the ladders.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Our Church had a contract to sell their old building 18 months ago. The old building was used as collateral in purchasing the building and property for the new church. The lender, a large household name national bank, continued to drag their feet in signing a release. No one at the bank could explain what the hold up was. The underwriter for this lender placed some income and expenses in wrong categories that made our church look like we were running an -$8,300 deficit PER MONTH. Clearly there was no truth to that. Even worse, it took them 9 months to figure it out and disclose their error. Our board was in contact with them weekly and no one ever mentioned that a single time. It was insane. It wasn't until May 2018 someone at the bank finally told us they thought we suddenly "didn't have the capacity to pay our loan" AFTER paying it on time for ten straight years! How many entities can lose 8k per month for over 10 years and stay afloat? SMH! Dealt with almost 10 different "Department Heads/Vice Presidents" who seemingly could never remember the previous conversation, had no contact with their predecessor, no notes and always needed to start from the beginning and "Look into matters". This wasn't about Granny's 40K farmhouse reverse mortgage; this was a high 6 almost 7 figure deal. This was finally resolved, pending a site visit to confirm we exists, and several employees have been let go or disciplined.
The moral to the story? Pay cash.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

farmrbrown said:


> Ya know, that's a great answer, but it's NOT the answer to everything on earth.
> 
> The complaint about AT&T is valid, it's rampant all over the country and that corporation got special privileges called a monopoly granted to them for over a 100 years in order for them to get to the size and power they are.
> Now that they've reaped all the benefits, they are reneging on their obligations.
> The answer isn't to "start a competing company" with my $1,000 bankroll, the answer is to put a boot in their butt like they deserve and demand they do the job they've already been paid to do.


 The railroads have this problem only on steroids times 10. 
We gave them massive subsidies ,millions of acres of land ,rights the other corporations don’t even have because they were common carriers meaning they were supposed to carry both the little man and his goods.
Now you can’t much attention from them if you have $1 million worth of goods to ship. 
They whine and cry and obstruct the passenger trains that the government has taken over for them and then demand renumeration for the space on the rails. 
Like AT&T I think we should make them do their jobs.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Customer service used to mean getting things done and the customer up and running and making them happy.
Now it means following policies and procedures and don't let the customer get in the way of those.

Once a company reaches a certain size - its all over for them, the bean counters take over.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Keep in mind that a lot of these problems are because the customers have allowed the poor customer service to evolve to the level we have. Just as the customers have allowed the elected politicians to enable these corporations to do some of the things they do. Also for example if you use the self help register or self order device then your helping this to continue. I hear complaints fairly often about my meal was not what I ordered or the boards from the lumber yard were the wiring size. When I ask how long or what it took to get the matter resolved I am told it was not worth the effort or bother to have them fix it. Thus the problems continue.

P.S. at lowes box stores press those little red buttons for help if its needed. Their tied into the stores computers and monitored for response time from what I am told.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

mnn2501 said:


> Customer service used to mean getting things done and the customer up and running and making them happy.
> Now it means following policies and procedures and don't let the customer get in the way of those.
> 
> Once a company reaches a certain size - its all over for them, the bean counters take over.


I was in High-Level Customer Service for near to 31 years, there was a premise of ownership when an issue was reported to anyone on our team. As a Representative of the whole IT Department [by virtue of being an IT person] if something was reported to me, I "owned" it - it was mine and I had to deliver to the customer a work around, if possible, and a final solution, all explained at their level of understanding.

Even if it was not something that I was responsible for, I had to "own" the problem until I could hand it off to another person who would then assume "ownership" of that problem, and so on... It was called BtD - Birth to Death ownership.

To a slight degree, it was important to check up on the person that you handed it off to so that you could explain to the customer should they come in contact with you again.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Last week, I received email notification from UPS that my package was being prepared for shipment. I looked to see what it was, and it was from a company I hadn't placed an order with, to a person with the same name as me in a different state. It wasn't billed to me, just somehow they used my gmail address instead of the buyer's.

I thought I'd be a nice guy and call UPS and explain the problem so the right person would be notified. I explained the problem to UPS rep who put me on hold for a couple of minutes, then told me I would have to call the selling company and get taken off the email notification.

I almost exploded. I explained to the rep that the store was their customer and they might be able to tell the store to do something, but they certainly weren't going to tell me, who had zero to do with this, to do anything. The rep started her explanation all over again. I asked for a supervisor as it was obvious she couldn't resolve the problem. After waiting about 3 or 4 minutes on hold, I hung up - and continued to get notified when the packages shipped and when they were delivered.

Yesterday I got a text from FedEx saying they were delivering a package today that required a signature. I knew what it was and knew I had to sign for it, so no problem. I stayed home all day and didn't even go out in the back to cut grass or clean up the garden, because FedEx has a habit of knocking once, slapping a we tried to deliver sticker on the door, and then running to the truck.

At 5:15, still no package. Checked texts and no new text. Looked up by tracking @ and package is still in NC with expected delivery tomorrow.

I sent FedEx a text asking why I wasn't notified package was delayed, but haven't received any response and don't really expect to.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

There was on old Soviet joke which translated "We pretend to work and they pretend to pay us." It seems that we aren't very far from this point ourselves.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I had a go around with Dish network awile back. Our ex renter had it, the installation was awful. They damaged our house. But Dish couldn't find any record with just the address. It must have been in another name. Never did get satisfaction. So I rolled back our dish plan at our house, took money away from them that way and wedont miss HBO one bit.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

In government and big business, information is like a paper bag of poop. You don't want to be the one holding it when it starts stinking up the joint or leaking out the bottom of the bag. So, you pass it on as fast as you can to the next person up the chain of command. No one does anything about it, they just pass it on........


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

When you can place an online order with a vendor like Grainger and have the item delivered to your doorstep sometimes in less than 24 hours, I'd say that's pretty darned good customer service. Talking to a human and dealing with people is getting to be tough, but getting what you want, when you want it has never been easier or faster.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I don't get it. Nothing ever goes wrong for me.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Clem said:


> I don't get it. Nothing ever goes wrong for me.


Me either. If things worked any better I’d think I’s dreaming.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Clem said:


> I don't get it. Nothing ever goes wrong for me.


That's ok, there's still time..........


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I've had a Business line of credit at a local bank. I've had it 20 years. The interest is fair and I don't use it much. I use it on residential contracting jobs or buying new equipment. This year I received a notice of renewal of this line of credit. I n the fine print, the bank reserves the right to call in the loan. On their choice the balance becomes due and payable. I can't borrow money and suddenly the whole loan is due. Half way through a home construction, the bank could want payment in full and I wouldn't have it until the house was done. I'd be forced out of business.
I went to the bank and asked the Manager. All she could tell me " It is common boilerplate legal language." I closed the account.
My AT&T bill is set up to notify me by text when the bill is due. I call the number, answer a few questions and my bill is paid. But about a year ago, they added a paragraph to the recording. It is a warning that failure to pay my bill will result in termination of service and added costs to re-connect. I just hate getting a warning every time I pay my bill on time. I closed my account.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You are fighting a battle, that while I sympathize, you can’t win, except by choosing not to do business. 

None of those messages are targeted at decent people who pay their bills. They are targeting the IDIOCRACY crowd who whine that “no one told them” they had to pay their loan back or pay the phone bill on time.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You are fighting a battle, that while I sympathize, you can’t win, except by choosing not to do business.
> 
> None of those messages are targeted at decent people who pay their bills. They are targeting the IDIOCRACY crowd who whine that “no one told them” they had to pay their loan back or pay the phone bill on time.


 So what ?
I agree I jut won’t be treated that way 
Its Like I won’t return to a gas station that makes me prepay. After all if they won’t trust me with their gas for a few minutes I sure I’m not gonna trust them with my cash for a few minutes


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

So what? There is no what. Just my thoughts. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> So what ?
> I agree I jut won’t be treated that way
> Its Like I won’t return to a gas station that makes me prepay. After all if they won’t trust me with their gas for a few minutes I sure I’m not gonna trust them with my cash for a few minutes


Except your not being trusted with their gas but with their cash, driveaways are a huge problem with the price of fuel nowadays.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

coolrunnin said:


> Except your not being trusted with their gas but with their cash, driveaways are a huge problem with the price of fuel nowadays.


I don't remember any gas stations that don't require prepay.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We have them in the rural areas.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> We have them in the rural areas.


I'm about as rural as you can get, have been here all my life. I guess the nearest thing to not having prepay is the bulk sales.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> We have them in the rural areas.


I'm rural and unless they know you, its pay at the pump or prepay.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am not posting which rural areas. Trolls might immigrate.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am not posting which rural areas. Trolls might immigrate.


Scary thought!!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> *I don't remember* any gas stations that don't require prepay.


I can remember when someone would come out to pump your gas, check your oil and clean your windshield while all you had to do was hand them some money when they finished.

They would often give out gifts such as glasses or dishes if you bought enough gas at one time.

Others had more creative prizes:
http://mentalfloss.com/article/55507/11-gas-station-premiums-yesteryear


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am not posting which rural areas. Trolls might immigrate.


Two small towns close to me you pay after pumping. If you pay cash you get a small discount per gal. The bigger town close to me is prepay now for about a year with no discount for cash payment. Gas has gone up about 60 cents a gal. since DT got in. He cut the flow of gas from Iran which started the price going up. It will go up more until we trade with gas from Iran again which may be a few years now. Some of the other oil producing companies in the mid east has cut output a bit to raise the price also because of U.S. sand tar oil production. I look for the price to stay up because the U.S. government is going to raise their share of taxes on oil soon. They need extra money to pay farmer for the lost of income from lost of trade with China.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

no really said:


> I don't remember any gas stations that don't require prepay.


I'm just the opposite, I "forget" the stations that don't.

Well, truthfully if I just need $10 or $20 I'll run in and grab something else too while I'm at it, but especially when I'm on a road trip and wanting to fill up all the way, making me stop and do arithmetic on gallons needed and how much to the nearest dollar without going over, reminds me of why I never got into game shows like "The Price Is Right."


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

gerold said:


> He cut the flow of gas from Iran which started the price going up.


We weren't buying gas from Iran.
Iran buys gas themselves.



gerold said:


> They need extra money to pay farmer for the lost of income from lost of trade with China.


No.
Just no.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

coolrunnin said:


> Except your not being trusted with their gas but with their cash, driveaways are a huge problem with the price of fuel nowadays.


 No just no quit twisting things. 
I don’t ask them to let me reach in to the cash register and carry a hand full of cash around it’s gasoline they’re trusting me. gasoline in my vehicle in their driveway for five minutes. 
If they can’t trust me why should I trust them? Patronize them. Help them in any way?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

no really said:


> I don't remember any gas stations that don't require prepay.





coolrunnin said:


> I'm rural and unless they know you, its pay at the pump or prepay.


 You might want to reconsider where you live in light of that.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Obviously it isn’t YOU that they aren’t trusting. It’s the many dip dorks who have stolen gasoline before you got there. 

I have said it before; you are not the target in all situations.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> If they can’t trust me why should I trust them? Patronize them. Help them in any way?


Because you need the gas they sell.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

https://csnews.com/sheetz-launches-pump-first-card
simply insert your rewards card and pump the gas , then go in and pay .
also get 3 cents off per gallon by using the card. earn points and get free stuff too!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Another example of bend over and take it corporate non service today. New credit card account (new to me) with new client. Bill didn't arrive until after due date because of forwarding. Shows a previous balance, but there's record of a check for that amount. Don't have online access to bank account yet to see if check actually cleared so called credit card company. Oh, no, card not in my name so I'm not authorized for any info. Smug, condescending young twit in the call center couldnt comprehend that they were talking to the person authorized to pay their bill! And if they want it paid any time soon I need the correct amount. So I passed that one up to the treasurer along with my recommendation we move their account to a local business bank where a, they know me on sight, and b, actually want to help their customers. Take that! Lol


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

no really said:


> I don't remember any gas stations that don't require prepay.


Our little mom and pop station turns on the pump when they recognize you. I thought I might have to go inside the first time in my new car, but nope they knew it was me when I got out of the car. In Kansas City MO city limits, prepay is the law. I guess they were using too much police time on driveoffs. KCMO, the city of gas thieves. That will go good on the tourism brochure.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> You might want to reconsider where you live in light of that.


Nay, I like where I live. My family's been here since the early 1800's.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

no really said:


> Nay, I like where I live. My family's been here since the early 1800's.


 And yet they treat you like a criminal ? 
Seems like a good time to seek better people.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> And yet they treat you like a criminal ?
> Seems like a good time to seek better people.


No you are just sounding childish. LOL grow up. I don't expect anyone to kiss my backside because we've been here for a long time. Geez


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Justify rude treatment anyway you wish. 
But to insist on the treatment you desire when you pay the bill isn’t childish at all.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> Justify rude treatment anyway you wish.
> But to insist on the treatment you desire when you pay the bill isn’t childish at all.


Are you just ticked you can't steal gas anymore?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> But to insist on the treatment you desire when you pay the bill isn’t childish at all.


Insist all you like, but it's still childish to expect them to change just because you don't like it.

I guess you never buy anything online because they expect you to pay before they ship.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> Justify rude treatment anyway you wish.
> But to insist on the treatment you desire when you pay the bill isn’t childish at all.


But what you don't understand is I don't care, I do prefer to pay upfront. Don't need to feel important by being a childish bully.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I can remember when someone would come out to pump your gas, check your oil and clean your windshield while all you had to do was hand them some money when they finished.
> 
> They would often give out gifts such as glasses or dishes if you bought enough gas at one time.
> 
> ...


I worked at a gas station for a while, really hated it.

I filled up the tank for a guy while he bs'd with the owner. I wasn't allowed to collect payment, so I never paid attention to how many gallons or what the cost was. About 5 minutes later another car came in and parked at the same pump (other side), so I filled him up.

The 1st guy was still bs'ing with the owner and hadn't paid yet. When I filled up the 2nd car, it cleared what the 1st guy owed. Of course I was the one they blamed it on.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

AmericanStand said:


> So what ?
> I agree I jut won’t be treated that way
> Its Like I won’t return to a gas station that makes me prepay. After all if they won’t trust me with their gas for a few minutes I sure I’m not gonna trust them with my cash for a few minutes


There are NO gas stations around here that don't make you prepay, either by cash or credit card.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

AmericanStand said:


> You might want to reconsider where you live in light of that.


Why? its not a big deal at all.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

coolrunnin said:


> Are you just ticked you can't steal gas anymore?


Wow you call me a thief a behavior that should get you banned ,and three people give you likes. Just so wrong.
Preferring to be treated right doesn’t make you a thief. 
Like I said before I seldom do business with places that require me to pay ahead of time. Paying ahead isn’t what stops me from being a thief. Preferring to abide by the rules does.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Pondering this. 

You have to pay before you take groceries home. 

You have to pay for a refrigerator before you take it home. 

You have to pay for fireworks before you light them. 

Hmmmm


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Pondering this.
> 
> You have to pay before you take groceries home.
> 
> ...


But you are in possession of them. When you prepay for gas, you are not in possession of the gas.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> Wow you call me a thief a behavior that should get you banned ,and three people give you likes. Just so wrong.
> Preferring to be treated right doesn’t make you a thief.
> Like I said before I seldom do business with places that require me to pay ahead of time. Paying ahead isn’t what stops me from being a thief. Preferring to abide by the rules does.


Gas station has yo pay for the fuel before it's delivered do what was twisted?

You come up with these wild tales and then get offended when your called on them.

All i can say is report the post, i call 'em as I see "em.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Pondering this.
> 
> You have to pay before you take groceries home.
> 
> ...


 My groceries and fridge can both be delivered before I pay for them. 
But just like gasoline I prefer to pay for them before I leave the property


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

coolrunnin said:


> Gas station has yo pay for the fuel before it's delivered do what was twisted?
> 
> You come up with these wild tales and then get offended when your called on them.
> 
> All i can say is report the post, i call 'em as I see "em.


 If you think it’s a wild tale that some gas stations don’t require you to pay before you pump really need to get out more. 
I think that’s the problem with Some people on this site, if it doesn’t happen to them every day they don’t think it can exist.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

gerold said:


> Two small towns close to me you pay after pumping. If you pay cash you get a small discount per gal. The bigger town close to me is prepay now for about a year with no discount for cash payment. Gas has gone up about 60 cents a gal. since DT got in. He cut the flow of gas from Iran which started the price going up. It will go up more until we trade with gas from Iran again which may be a few years now. Some of the other oil producing companies in the mid east has cut output a bit to raise the price also because of U.S. sand tar oil production. I look for the price to stay up because the U.S. government is going to raise their share of taxes on oil soon. They need extra money to pay farmer for the lost of income from lost of trade with China.


In May the U.S. put sanctions on Iran. Iran was selling a lot of oil on the world market. U.S. has been buying that oil for years. However since May when U.S. put sanctions on Iran for oil plus other things the U.S. now tries to avoid any oil from Iran. China now buys most of the oil that Iran sells. They are getting it at a reduced price. Some other countries are also buying that oil from Iran at a reduced price and selling it to the U.S. at a high price. 
Iran is still selling record amounts of oil.

Iran is around 4th in world oil production. China is buying record amounts of oil from Iran. China started helping Iran develop its new oil fields years ago. They are now developing new fields for Iran at a record pace. Iran production is about 6 million barrel per day. Record amount now. Yes poor Iran is really at a lost with U.S. sanctions. Meanwhile the U.S. public pays the price.
Iran has at least 100 year supply of crude.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> My groceries and fridge can both be delivered before I pay for them.


Not unless you put them on a credit card.


AmericanStand said:


> I think that’s the problem with Some people on this site, if it doesn’t happen to them every day they don’t think it can exist.


Now who's "twisting words"?
You should stop digging this hole.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Said with affection.....

Was his comment targeting you?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Pondering this.
> 
> You have to pay before you take groceries home.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but they don't make you pay BEFORE you put the groceries in the cart, do they?

As I said, I don't expect them to change their policies because of me, just as long as they don't expect to see any money from me either.
Goose/Gander.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

farmrbrown said:


> Yeah, but they don't make you pay BEFORE you put the groceries in the cart, do they?


LOL, but it's a bit of a problem leaving the store without paying. It happens but not often as opposed to fuel theft drive offs.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

You have to have a picture ID to buy groceries.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Goodness, Clem, where do YOU shop?


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

farmrbrown said:


> Yeah, but they don't make you pay BEFORE you put the groceries in the cart, do they?
> 
> As I said, I don't expect them to change their policies because of me, just as long as they don't expect to see any money from me either.
> Goose/Gander.


It's normally their cart on their property.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

No cashiers, no checkout lines. 

https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...tore-without-checkout-line-public/1048492001/


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My wife and youngest son hopped in the truck with me yesterday. I pulled up to a drive thru and picked her up some coffee? Paid for it and waited and they passed it thru the window to me. Stopped at the local gas station on the way and prepaid for gas, ran inside while it pumped and grabbed some gum, paid for it and came back out to shut off the pump, get my receipt and go.
Arrived at the orthodontist for our son's checkup. Checked in with the nurse, updated our information and in he went. Everything looked good and we left 45 minutes later. They'll send a bill.
Took them to the movies for a cheap afternoon treat. Paid for our tickets, went to the counter, paid for popcorn and soda and the theatre owner's August boat payment. They handed us our change, then a few seconds later our purchases and we went in and sat down. 
Funny how that all worked.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Insist all you like, but it's still childish to expect them to change just because you don't like it.
> 
> I guess you never buy anything online because they expect you to pay before they ship.


Actually they don't. 

According to the Federal Trade Commission, however, many *credit card* issuers *do *not allow merchants to *charge your credit card before they ship*. ... If you don't receive *your* order and want to dispute the *charge* on *your card*, you should write to *your credit card* company. Oct 10, 2014
*Your rights if a merchant charges you but delays shipping - Credit Cards*
https://www.creditcards.com/credit-card.../rights-delay-shipping-orders-card-charged-12...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Actually they don't.


You give them the information they need and authorize them to take the money.
It's the same thing as "paying" for the context of this discussion.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

gerold said:


> In May the U.S. put sanctions on Iran. Iran was selling a lot of oil on the world market. U.S. has been buying that oil for years. However since May when U.S. put sanctions on Iran for oil plus other things the U.S. now tries to avoid any oil from Iran. China now buys most of the oil that Iran sells. They are getting it at a reduced price. Some other countries are also buying that oil from Iran at a reduced price and selling it to the U.S. at a high price.
> Iran is still selling record amounts of oil.
> 
> Iran is around 4th in world oil production. China is buying record amounts of oil from Iran. China started helping Iran develop its new oil fields years ago. They are now developing new fields for Iran at a record pace. Iran production is about 6 million barrel per day. Record amount now. Yes poor Iran is really at a lost with U.S. sanctions. Meanwhile the U.S. public pays the price.
> Iran has at least 100 year supply of crude.


The Iranian economy is in the dumpster right now.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

My local grocery store and appliance dealer will both bring me goods and bill me for the month. 
To be fair they probably know me and May not do this for every body. 
Nothing most like gas station situation that I can think of would be restaurants and most of the restaurants that I frequent you did eat first and pay at the end of your meal. 
But there are very few places that I can think of where you pay for things before you can choose them.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

The reason the gas station thing really bothers me is that it is difficult for me to walk and I need a receipt showing gallons when I’m done 
So like Farmer Brown I have to do game show math in my head before I go in to buy something and then have to go back in again wait in line again to get my receipt.
Considering the opening Premise of this thread is lack of customer service I Amazed to see how many Of you are defending it.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> The reason the gas station thing really bothers me is that it is difficult for me to walk and I need a receipt showing gallons when I’m done
> So like Farmer Brown I have to do game show math in my head before I go in to buy something and then have to go back in again wait in line again to get my receipt.
> Considering the opening Premise of this thread is lack of customer service I Amazed to see how many Of you are defending it.


Card at the pump works pretty good for me

Why the math i don't guess I understand the need since you have to go in anyway.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> My local grocery store and appliance dealer will both bring me goods and bill me for the month.


Many businesses will do that if you have established a line of credit.
That's not what is being discussed.
(But you know that already)



AmericanStand said:


> The reason the gas station thing really bothers me is that it is difficult for me to walk and I need a receipt showing gallons when I’m done


You have to walk in to pay cash either way.
Pay at the pump with a credit card if you can't go inside.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Could some of you in the states that require an attendant pump your gas tell us if it is common to prepay gasoline in those locations?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> Could some of you in the states that require an attendant pump your gas tell us if it is common to prepay gasoline in those locations?


Some pumps don't take credit cards, and most stations post signs saying prepay. I stand there and call them to turn on the pump. Sometimes they ask my name, but they always turn it on. They don't know me before I call.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Thread drift happens. 

We got past the customer service issue and moved on to gasoline pumping and paying. 

It’s ok.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

By the way, to drift some more, my friend in the hospital has a third diagnosis. 

Huge mess.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

AmericanStand said:


> If you think it’s a wild tale that some gas stations don’t require you to pay before you pump really need to get out more.
> I think that’s the problem with Some people on this site, if it doesn’t happen to them every day they don’t think it can exist.


 it's no wild tale , I've provided a link to a large gas station chain that allows you to pump first. post #45. I guess no one looked at it though .


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

The prepay for gas is a real good example of the corporate lack of customer service. The drive off prepay issue is just a good excuse for the lack of service. 

My town has a population of a bit under 50,000. 

Wonder how many still have access to full service gas stations. Air, oil, water, washer fluid, etc. where after services are provided you then pay from your vehicle with your credit card or they hand you the change for your cash. Some how we have 2 left in town. I think some states have a good idea on requiring a station employee to pump the gas, even though they can be a pain also at times. Creates jobs

Everyday clothing store with alternations available? Nope, buy the clothes and drape them on. 

Anyone shop at a grocery store that automatically bags and carries everyone’s groceries out to the car and puts them in the vehicle for you? Our only one recently closed. One still will upon request if they have someone available. Hit and miss. 

How about going to a resturant where you set down and are waited on? While you set on a chair with some cushion to it, not a plastic chair and top. Talking about breakfast, lunch, and supper establishments, not just a special night out at the steak house. Have a problem and the owner or perhaps a manager comes and sets down to resolve the problem. Not give you a 800 number and a free meal certificate. Got a few left in town. 

Does the local lumber yard load your lumber for you?
Have one left. 

Can you walk into your phone company and resolve a problem person to person. Some how we have one left. 

Auto dealership provide you transpiration to work or a loaner vehicle while they service it. I think we have one left. Unfortunately I do not own that brand. 

Hand wash and or detail of your auto? We seem to recently got two guys that will come to your home or place of work and clean em up on site. Darn impressive customer service. 

Have a problem with a local utility department? Have one receptionist who directs you to a lobby chair for a time while you wait on someone to eventually come assist you. Natural gas company and propane outfits here no longer have a local office for any purpose at all. 

Local bank have more than the one or two tellers in a public area waiting to assist the public? As in a officer or some type of management. Not someone setting in a office out of sight. One here that I am aware of.

Shoe store that says look around and when you find something you like we get it and will help you fit it. For that matter how often do you see widths on shoe sizes, A, AA, B, etc. not medium, wide and extra wide. 

Movie house where a usher or some type of employee comes in and makes sure the rude customers be quiet, or stop throwing stuff. Ya right, both of those long gone here. 

Hardware store with knowledgeable employers waiting near the door to help you find that bolt or bulb or fitting you need? Knowledge of the product you need for the weeds or bugs around the place. None left here. Shop the box store shelf and help your self. 

Mailbox on your porch or by your door? Not a cluster box on the corner. 

Appliance repair with reasonable access to knowledge and parts. One here if the owner decides to come to work that day.......other wise go to the local box store and buy a new one due to lack of customer service at the stores selling the products. 

Repair of boot and shoe with perhaps purses or saddles service? One left here, though not for much longer. Most of the time people wear em and toss em. No customer service to attempt anything else. Miss the couple we use to have. 

Press 1 for English when waiting on a telephone prompter? Really !!! We have caller ID that shows your calling from a USA number and we are in a primarily English speaking country. How about 1 for Spanish and 2, 3 etc for whatever. 

All in all pretty lucky to have what is left, and what we do have is probably on limited time. 

Corporations are not interested in providing these types of customer service since it is to complicated to provide and no longer expected.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

coolrunnin said:


> It's normally their cart on their property.


True.
I'm not sure how that fits in with the scenario of prepaying though?


coolrunnin said:


> Card at the pump works pretty good for me
> 
> Why the math i don't guess I understand the need since you have to go in anyway.


Card method works, I still like using cash whenever possible.
The need for math is because my gas gauge doesn't tell me exactly how many gallons I have left, just an approximation - 1/4 tank, 1/2 tank, REALLY low, etc.
I do know it holds about 16 gallons max. (Don't ask, lol)
I also know the price of a gallon of gas on any given day. Today it's around $2.65
So if I pull in today with a 1/4 tank and want to fill it up..........Quick!, tell me how much to give the cashier?
No fair going in twice if you guess wrong.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

My guess was $30, it took about 10 seconds because I do this a lot.

You can also cheat by carrying a gas can around and put any extra in it for the lawnmower if your math is off that day.


ETA.
Correct calculation assuming exactly 3/4 tank needed was $31.80


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Twenty years ago I got a business phone line. It was in my shop I had just built next to my residence. I didnt get a bill the next month. I called and they assured me they would send another. Never got it. Next month same thing so I asked them to tell me where I could pay with a card. they werent set up back then for that. They would send me another bill. Three months of this and they cut my phone off. I called form my home phone mad as heck. They treated me like a criminal. A deadbeat even. Said I didnt deserve a phone if I didnt know how to pay the bill. They had sent me 7 bills in 3 months time. I asked where they sent the bills and they gave me a Houston address.

Houston is three hours from me. 

They proceeded to tell me how I lived in Houston despite my denials. Then it hit me. I asked them what the area code for Houston was. They said 713. "NOW THEN..."I said, "WHAT is MY area code listed on the number of my bill"? 

Silence..........

Then "I'm so sorry Mr Reynolds. We will have that phone back on shortly and we will even drop the first months bill for your trouble."

Sometimes it just takes a little coaxing.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Redlands okie
I used to work in a small country lumber yard. The service hasn’t changed there and they have been known to get up at four in the morning drive 12 miles to the store pick up plumbing parts and deliver them to a homeowner who was suddenly underwater.

Now after all this company bashing I would like to hand the huge chain store Menards some kudos.
They will load your lumber in fact if you ask at the store in effingham Illinois they have been known to send an assistant with you to load everything.
And you don’t have to beg for this ,when they see you getting into one of their electrical carts they will ask if you need assistance.
Although being quick to help Can sometimes work against me.
With my knees as shot as they are I can walk to the back of the building and back out. I choose the to use the cart because I know if I do that I won’t do much else the rest of the day.
But if I am at the back of the building choosing doors or something where I need to stand up for a little while I can. Sometimes those helpful little Fellers will come along see the empty cart and quickly run it back up to the front of the store.
I never say anything about that because I don’t want to complain about service being too good.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I assume that everybody complaining is going to happily pay an additional 50 cents per gallon in order to have someone pump your gas for you while you sit in the car looking goofy while they wash your windshield. Right?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Clem said:


> I assume that everybody complaining is going to happily pay an additional 50 cents per gallon in order to have someone pump your gas for you while you sit in the car looking goofy while they wash your windshield. Right?


Not really. I got used to doing all that myself, although when it WAS common the entire price of a gallon of gas was half of that increase - just a quarter.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Oh, yeah, in the mid 60's. So, are we willing to go back to that level of income? Hint, average Social Security check in 1965 was $82.69.

Fact is, life and history marches on. You can't have some of it back without getting all of it back.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Actually, you cannot get any of it back.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Clem said:


> I assume that everybody complaining is going to happily pay an additional 50 cents per gallon in order to have someone pump your gas for you while you sit in the car looking goofy while they wash your windshield. Right?


our local full service gas station adds a dime per gallon, not $.50. 
I'm not complaining. Tis a small price to pay to stay in my car out of the elements, and earnie needs the job.
I don't sit in my car looking goofy while the attendant takes care of my car.... I sit in my car looking comfortable, handsome and intelligent.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

OH YH you just hit it!
A full service station understands, well service.! Its worth more to some people and they happily pay that dime and leave those that don't understand to do without their business.

Back in the day I worked at one some. I really don't think the added service cost the station anything. Given a few seconds of time while filling we checked the Oil , tranny fluid , washer fluid and antifreeze. I bet they made enough off those sales to pay the wages and since someone had to be there anyway it didn't cost much.
Two secrets Your name was always inside the filler area and those oil change stickers were in the window for a reason.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> OH YH you just hit it!
> A full service station understands, well service.! Its worth more to some people and they happily pay that dime and leave those that don't understand to do without their business.
> 
> Back in the day I worked at one some. I really don't think the added service cost the station anything. Given a few seconds of time while filling we checked the Oil , tranny fluid , washer fluid and antifreeze. I bet they made enough off those sales to pay the wages and since someone had to be there anyway it didn't cost much.
> Two secrets Your name was always inside the filler area and those oil change stickers were in the window for a reason.


My aunt used to own a small gas station. I spent a few weeks there one summer with my cousin and it got boring so we started to do full service just for kicks. We were unpaid labor anyway and it kept the clock moving. We did actually end up selling oil and stuff that wouldn't have happened otherwise. After I left she realized there might be something to that full service. It increased her customer base and sales. It stayed that way until she sold it years later.

No extra for gas. The extra was in sales.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Clem said:


> Oh, yeah, in the mid 60's. So, are we willing to go back to that level of income? Hint, average Social Security check in 1965 was $82.69.
> 
> Fact is, life and history marches on. You can't have some of it back without getting all of it back.


That's the thing about keeping track of ALL the math throughout the decades, you can't get fooled that way.
Go back to that level of income?
You bet.
Know the price of a new house and new car back then?
I do.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

farmrbrown said:


> That's the thing about keeping track of ALL the math throughout the decades, you can't get fooled that way.
> Go back to that level of income?
> You bet.
> Know the price of a new house and new car back then?
> I do.


But think what you were getting!

Contrast a 64 pickup to a new one. bet they don't weigh have as much . no airbags crew cab or four wheel drive. no multi stereo FM and dvd players, not a cup holder in sight.
And even then they didn't last long back then 100,000 miles was done now its just broken in.
and yet with all that a new one gets better mileage and is a lot safer.
A house? then 700 square feet and 12 plugins in the entire house, now 3200 square feet and 12 plugin in every room. 2x4 walls no insulation one bathroom and windows that whistled you to sleep in a storm back then.. Air conditioning? LOL


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

AmericanStand said:


> But think what you were getting!
> 
> Contrast a 64 pickup to a new one. bet they don't weigh have as much . no airbags crew cab or four wheel drive. no multi stereo FM and dvd players, not a cup holder in sight.
> And even then they didn't last long back then 100,000 miles was done now its just broken in.
> ...


You have some very good points. Sure would not want to do without the air conditioner in the vehicle, home, or anywhere else 

I do enjoy the choice and variety of over the air entertainment, internet, medicine, cell phones, and other “modern” things we have. Would not really care to give them up. I do wonder if the day to day aspect of our society and lifestyles are really that much better than a few decades ago. The more we have the more we seem to pay for it.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> But think what you were getting!
> 
> Contrast a 64 pickup to a new one. bet they don't weigh have as much . no airbags crew cab or four wheel drive. no multi stereo FM and dvd players, not a cup holder in sight.
> And even then they didn't last long back then 100,000 miles was done now its just broken in.
> ...


but not an ash tray in sight! 
I think I could add a cup holder and a nice DVDs player for the extra $60K. 
How many sq ft and how many bathrooms do you really need in a house? I built our place, 1800 sq ft, two bathrooms in the early 2000s... Less than $27k. Less than half the price of a new truck.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> but not an ash tray in sight!
> I think I could add a cup holder and a nice DVDs player for the extra $60K.
> How many sq ft and how many bathrooms do you really need in a house? I built our place, 1800 sq ft, two bathrooms in the early 2000s... Less than $27k. Less than half the price of a new truck.


Yep.
I didn't bother to reply what I found when I googled trucks from that era.
The first crew cab was in 1957, you could get A/C as an option in the 60's and the reason you didn't need airbags and seat belts was cuz they were built like tanks, lol.
Some things just ain't worth explaining.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Farmer Brown you forgot 4 Wheel Dr. it to was available back then but the point is your neighbor probably didn’t have a truck with all those things. 
In fact the chances are good that unless you lived on a farm your neighbor didn’t have a truck.
I know that when you go to car shows you often see vehicles with all those options on them but that’s because they were the dream vehicle is back then. 
Those of us that lived back then remember driving lots of pick up trucks with six cylinders and three on the tree and very few with automatics V-8’s and air-conditioning.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

And no they were not built like tanks todays vehicle is built like a tank.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I suspect one of you is talking about frame and body strength. The other is referring to body style. Current models look like steroid enhanced body builders.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I’m talking the amount of iron in the vehicle. Look at today’s trucks first off most of them lead with a huge heavy diesel engine. For a battering ram.Not a light V-8 or six cylinder guesser. 
Look at the frames Thicker taller wider flanges. 
Built-in crumple zones. Thicker heavier axles. Thicker heavier springs. Heavier better engineered cabs. 
The only place that the older pick ups looked more like a tank then today’s is in the interior where you looked at that solid steel-dash and bashed your face every time your dad hit the brakes hard. 
Yeah back then kids were standing in the middle of the bench seat just waiting for a bite of the dash.
Don’t get me wrong I love those old trucks and I’m currently looking for a 1958 model Ford. 
The very model that to me looks most like a tank. Plain ugly. But I know in my heart it’s not nearly as safe as a new pick up.
Just look at the average curb weight of a 68 Ford or Chevy and the current models. Most of the current model truck sold around here roll off the dealers lot wweighing more than the GVW of a 68


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

It occurs to me I may have a biased outlook because I live in farm country and even the pick up trucks in the high school seem to be 1 ton crew cabS. 
But that’s part of it too, back then lots of farmers had half ton pick up trucks and it was quite special to have a three-quarter ton. 
Townies just didn’t drive pick ups at all.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Actually, you cannot get any of it back.


That's right big business and the government has sold U.S. to China etc. Made in China. In 60 U.S. had auto plants all over. Good jobs. I lived in UT. working as a estimator and planer in a midsize machine shop. We made parts for IBM for the new computers they were making. Lots of trade and engineering jobs with good pay. I made 300 bucks a week. Top pay. New auto every year. New 3 BR brick home on 5 acres 10 miles outside SLC. Had big long shed and a barn. Wife had 100 rabbits to take care of. Her choice. She sold rabbits. House payment $125 month. Paid the house off in 5 years. Life was very good at that time. How many couples today just married can afford a new home and auto. Both have to work just to pay rent. Sad. Went to college myself for 15 years. 4 years on GI bill. The rest my company ARCO oil paid for my college. I went to college nights while working full time. My company paid for all my insurance needs while I was working. I paid for stock in the company for my retirement. Every stock I paid for the company matched it. Today is a different world. Really hard for young couples to have a good living. Made in China is the new saying. Government has sold out the American worker.


----------

